# Sticky  Critter Database



## Harpspiel

Here's the gallery
Here's a form where you can send images or create new entries

I'm working on a pest/fungus/critter database to go along with the plant database I just created. You can check out that thread for more details. The pest database will have general categories for pests, indicate whether they're harmful or not, details on how to treat them, and a handy "if you saw the pest today, here's how long you should quarantine" date, based on life cycles of different pests.


Right now, I'd love pics of scale, mealybug and thrip infestations, different types of springtails and isopods, and beneficial/harmful mites.


----------



## connorology

Harpspiel said:


> Here's the gallery
> Here's a form where you can send images or create new entries
> 
> I'm working on a pest/fungus/critter database to go along with the plant database I just created. You can check out that thread for more details. The pest database will have general categories for pests, indicate whether they're harmful or not, details on how to treat them, and a handy "if you saw the pest today, here's how long you should quarantine" date, based on life cycles of different pests.
> 
> 
> Right now, I'd love pics of scale, mealybug and thrip infestations, different types of springtails and isopods, and beneficial/harmful mites.


I added some mealybug pictures, but thought the "name" section was for the submitter, so now I am listed as a vivarium pest. Fortunately, I appear to be able to be removed with alcohol wipes.


----------



## Harpspiel

connorology said:


> I added some mealybug pictures, but thought the "name" section was for the submitter, so now I am listed as a vivarium pest. Fortunately, I appear to be able to be removed with alcohol wipes.


Fixed it, no alcohol wipes for you.


----------

